# Hardy fish?



## The Hinn (Jan 24, 2006)

Which ten gallon sized fish are the hardiest?


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

1. Blood Fin Tetras (Shcooling)

2.Platies

3.Guppies

4.Mollies

5.Zebra Diano (Schooling)

6.Swordtails

7.Black Neon Tetra (shcooling)

8.Some kind of shrimp
Shrimp are my favorite type of animal to go in the aquarium.
I would reccemend the bamboo shrimp but it isen't the hardiest thing, if you are just starting I would go with a ghost shrimp they are cheap (under 50c) and are active during the day and get up to 2" just make sure if you are going to get them use common sense to deciede if an animal is going to eat it. Obivously large carnivores with ghost shrimp in a no.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Half of those fish are NOT hardy. Bloodfins are O.K. but by far are not hardy. Neither are guppies. Danios are the hardiest of the fish you listed.


----------



## The Hinn (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks guys. Any more suggestions?


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Dainos are hearty. I know that's been said.

In my 10 gallon I have 4 Neon's 4 dainos and A Gromi (still can't spell it). They do fine and seem happy. I also have a few ghost shrimp.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

White Clouds and small barbs. barbs are virtually indestructable


----------

